# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > سوال: خروجی App Builder

## علی فتحی

با سلام چگونه متوان از برنامه App Builder خروجی .apk گرفت این فیلم رو دانلود کردم اعمال هم کردم ولی خروجی نداره

----------


## علی فتحی

دوستان بزرگوار برنامه نویس کسی حتی نظری هم نداره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

